# LkyLindy- the EVP-go Buffett



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Me and the EVP (Pete) met up at a Jimmy Buffett concert at Jones Beach NY-

The concert itself was great BUT the best part is the Pre-concert Tailgate party--Acres and acres of wild ,drinking guys and gals going Tropical

Here are a few pix-
1-Me and Pete--ashton for me La Riqueza for Pete

2-Crazed participants

3-Ditto 

4-Me and the wifey-Tequila and Pinot BABY


BTW--Pete was wiped out by the time I got there-He was drinking Margueritas but left the mix out-BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## marquelcg (Jul 19, 2008)

nice pics man, looks like a hell of a time you guys had


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Nothing like a buffet event to get ya going!!!great pics,looks like a great time


----------



## tcampbel (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time. Nice pics.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

very cool but man I wish I was there........................oh and I love those margaritaless margiritas :whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## BiG LoU (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like you guys had a good timeee


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

Snapperhead(Rick) has the perfect traveling margarita maker all is needed is a inverter. Looks like a great time, I would go just for the tailgating.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Did you find your lost shaker of salt.....


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

Nothing like meeting fellow CL members for some time and smokes.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Looks like a blast. thanks for sharing the great pics.


----------



## leafandale (Jan 18, 2008)

They made enough money to buy Miami, but they p--ed it away on cigars.... never meant to last.... never meant to last!


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

That is awesome! I saw Buffet in Austin at Southpark Meadows about 12 years ago. It was the most awesome concert I have been to! Glad you guys had a great time!

DL


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Looks like a sweet time there!!!


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Looks fun! I would love to go to Buffet.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice pic!Looks like a good time


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

You Crazy Parrot heads!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Saw Jimmy Buffett in concert in Miami many times. Good times were going on there, you can almost smell the good times.:biggrin:Hope it was fun!!!


----------



## MikeGates (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like fun! Gotta love a buffet concert!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Looks like you all had a blast---No pics of the light house? BaHaHaHa


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

It was a great time! Yeah, by the time Harvey arrived, I was CROCKED! I was drinking heavily between Landshark Lager, Rum Runners (with extra Rum), Margaritas w/o the mix (Tequila), and Lord knows what else.

Harvey, if you can remind me of which cigars you gave me other than the La Raqueza, please let me know so I can post pictures and give you props.

The concert itself was off the hook! I'm not sure if it was a concert or a big, giant party with 17,000 guests. Either way, it was one hell of a good time!


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

sounds like fun


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

mdj65 said:


> Saw Jimmy Buffett in concert in Miami many times. Good times were going on there, you can almost smell the good times.:biggrin:Hope it was fun!!!


Oh yeah
:whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## ct2eng (Jun 17, 2008)

Great pics thanks looks like a blast


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

that would have been a blasts


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

Great pics Harvey


----------



## The EVP (Dec 21, 2007)

Forgot to mention the only bad thing that happened at the Buffett show:

I lost my xicar cutter somewhere in the parking lot.


----------



## Yahhn (Aug 15, 2008)

When you drink you need to keep alittle chain on the cutter and lighter so you can always find them.

By the way arn't you supposed to smoke something else at buffets shows?


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

never bring the good toys when drinking:mumbles:



The EVP said:


> Forgot to mention the only bad thing that happened at the Buffett show:
> 
> I lost my xicar cutter somewhere in the parking lot.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

Looks like a good time was had by all. At last count I have seen Jimmy 38 times. And I must say that the concerts are incredible but the pre and post tailgate parties are the best part.


----------

